# iphoto won't launch



## superlava (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi,

I have an ibook with Mac OSX 10.3.9 and my iphoto version 4.0.3 won't open. I'm not techie at all but googled for help and got some tips which I have tried to follow. So far I have:

- rebooted (it still doesn't launch)
- went into Applications/Utilities/disk utility and repaired my permissions (it still doesn't launch)
- went into Applications/Utilities/console which says:

2008-03-30 23:21:15.465 iPhoto[427] Using library: /Users/lisamcdonald/Pictures/iPhoto Library
2008-03-30 23:21:16.175 iPhoto[427] *** +[NSUnarchiver unarchiveObjectWithData:]: extra data discarded
2008-03-30 23:21:16.192 iPhoto[427] Exception raised during posting of notification.  Ignored.  exception: *** -[NSPlaceholderString initWithString:]: nil string (or other) argument
2008-03-30 23:21:23.120 iPhoto[427] *** Assertion failure in -[NSTextFieldCell _objectValue:forString:], AppKit.subproj/NSCell.m:1131
2008-03-30 23:21:23.288 iPhoto[427] Invalid parameter not satisfying: aString != nil
2008-03-30 23:23:32.660 iPhoto[427] Could not find image named `back'.

I've no idea what any of that means. If anyone could help me out I'd be eternally grateful.


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 2, 2008)

First, try deleting /users/<you>/library/preferences/com.apple.iphoto.plist

If that doesn't work:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107947

If that doesn't work, try holding the "option" key on startup and creating a new library.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Apr 2, 2008)

Had iPhoto previously launched without any problem?  

Have you tried launching iPhoto from the Applications folder (if you have been trying to unsuccessfully launch it from the Dock)

You could also create a new user account to see if this issue is System wide or User specific ... Some call the new account "Test".

I'd also go to your _Pictures ~> iPhoto Library_ and make a back up of the Library folder just to be on the safe side.


----------

